# Minnesota Iron Range #1



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Any new on the open or Q?


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Any news on the open or the Q?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Isaac with placing 1st & 2nd in the Qual with litter mates Maverick (Skibber) with the win, Beans (Seivert) 2nd. Qualified all age & just turned two 6/23.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Mighty pretty here in Minnesota....my first trip up here to see a trial. It's hard to imagine a better setting, particularly in mid July. 


Setting up back in the top right of the photo for the 2nd series in the Derby:


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd: 1,4,5,7,8,9,12,13, and 15.


----------



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking forward to my trip there in a few weeks. Any other placements in the Q?


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Q results
1. 15 Maverick O/Skibber H/Langerud
2. 3 Beans O/Seivert H/Langerud
3. 9 Pepper O/Dayton H/Ledford
4. 6 GoFar O/H Parrott
RJ. 4 Reba O/Willard H/Avant
Jams. 20, 13, 14


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats to all placements and JAMs at the Q!!!!

Congrats to Hannah/Paul, Jennifer and Ashley Panichi on the JAM!

Congrats to Ziggy/Owners Tim & Shannon Thurby and Handler Scott Harp on the JAM!


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Any Open news?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

I was just inform that #30 Stinger got 2nd at the AM. What a young dog. Hugh congrats to Fred and Stinger and the rest of the placements.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Gemstone's Stimulus Bailout ' CASH " got an AM 4th with owner handler Milton Jones!! Go Cash Man.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Gwen Jones said:


> Gemstone's Stimulus Bailout ' CASH " got an AM 4th with owner handler Milton Jones!! Go Cash Man.


Way to go Milton and Cash! Congratulations!


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Amateur 
1. Yogi Louie Churak
2. Stinger Kampo
3. 41 Ace Medford
4. Cash Milton Jones
RJ 5 Plug 
JAMs 10-11-15-16-22-29-31


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Way to go Louie!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Milton and Cash!

rita


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all !!! Yay Milton and Cash !!


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congrats to Milton and Cash!


----------



## Clay Warren (Nov 3, 2009)

Any open placements? I cant find them posted yet


----------

